# Halo's first birthday!



## Cassidy's Mom

Yep, the pupster is a year old!







Halo flew from cold and snowy Connecticut at 10 weeks old all the way across the country to sunny California, an adorable little fuzzy girl with tons of spunk and a perpetually wagging tail.









Oooh, green stuff










Keefer shares a ball with his new baby sister










Getting checked out by the kitties










About the size of Keefer's head.....


















One of my favorite pictures of her


















Keefer teaches her to swim










She discovers that he's the best chew toy EVER!!!










And meets some cows










They go to the beach together










And learned to share toys





































Along the way they’ve become inseparable. Halo has had many adventures and new experiences in her first year – here’s to many, many more. Happy birthday pretty puppy!


----------



## Clare

A year already!!! Wow!!!!!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Zisso

Sweet beautiful Halo!! I have no doubt you will be spoiled beyond belief today!!


----------



## Heidigsd

Happy Birthday Halo









Michaela


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh wow!!! A year!! It seems like just yesterday. She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## HeidiW

Beautiful Girl and so lucky to live with you!!!

all your pets are long coats and almost the same colors LOL!!!


----------



## littledmc17

OMG I can't believe its been a year already!!
where did the time go!








Beautiful Halo!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy Birthday you beautiful girl! Glad you've brought so much joy into your 2 and 4 legged families!


----------



## kshort

What a beauty! Happy birthday Halo!


----------



## Karin

I can't believe it's been a year already! What great pictures! She went from an adorable little puppy to a beautiful lady. Happy birthday, Halo!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Amazing how time flies! Happy birthday Halo!


----------



## rokanhaus

I can't believe it has been year already!!! Seems like they were all just here tearing up the place!!!


----------



## windwalker718

She's so grown up already!!! I wish there was something we could put in their food to kind of slow them down a bit. My lil black cyclone is almost 6 months already!! and when he arrives on the bed it's like someone dropped a bowling ball out of an airplane!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Cannot believe it has already been a year. What a great bunch of adventures. Glad we were able to share in a few of them. Here's to many many more (not so) little one!


----------



## Brightelf

Deb, she is still BABY Halo to me!







Happy B Day to sweetie girl Halo-- beautiful and smart and ADORABLE! I think we all love her swimming pics.


----------



## Deejays_Owner

Halo!!!!


----------



## samralf




----------



## AngelJ

beautiful Halo!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P

Happy Birthday you gorgeous girl you!!! Wishing you many, many more.


----------



## SunCzarina

Wow, pretty baby is already a year old? It's kinda amuzing, her eyes have the wisdom of a much older dog in that sweet little baby face.


----------



## LukesMom

Happy 1st Birthday to a very pretty little lady.


----------



## Fodder

Happy Happy Birthday little Halo!!!

...Debbie i was just looking back at the PM of your 'possible new addition' and thought 'geez, she should be turning a year any day'. crazy how fast time flies... but at the same time, it seems like you've had her forever.

i love how similar your favorite headshot of her is to the last headshot in the OP.

she's darling


----------



## Rügen

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Pretty Girl! 

She is Crazy Adorable! Thanks for the age progression photos! She is such a beautiful pup. Wow, a year old already! Where does the time go?


----------



## Debbieg

Happy Birthday Halo! And many many many more
What great pictures


----------



## DancingCavy

Happy Birthday, Halo!! Can't believe it's been a year already!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks everyone! The humans had to work today, so no special stuff going on, but the dogs had a very fun weekend - they spent the afternoon with us winetasting after Halo's class in the morning on Saturday, and they went swimming at Point Isabel yesterday. And there will be bully sticks for dessert tonight!







(Them, not us!







)



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi love how similar your favorite headshot of her is to the last headshot in the OP.


You're right, I didn't notice that! What I love about both pictures is she looks so sweet. When she's being intense and is carrying her ears up high on her head I don't think she's nearly as cute as when her eyes are soft and sweet like that and her ears are more relaxed. She really is quite sweet and lovey.







When she's not being an obnoxious brat.....


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Like others I cannot believe a year has gone by already, where does the time go? I bet Keefer feels the same way.








Happy 1st Birthday to a lovely, spunky lady, Halo.


----------



## GSDTrain

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HALO!!

Boy did time fly by fast


----------



## BJDimock

A YEAR???????? But she wasn't even born when I rescued Mr. Frodo!!!!!!!! Isn't he still a puppy???????








This year has flown by.





























and many more to your beautiful Halo, who will always be a small pup in my eyes!


----------



## kelso

wow!







Halo! It has been such fun being able to see her "grow up" via this forum. Here's to many more adventures







for you all!


----------



## poohbearsdad

Happy birthday Halo!!!

Wish many more happy and healthy years for you.

George and Chloe.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

She had an awesome day yesterday - she chewed off Keefer's collar for the _FOURTH_ time, and there's nothin' better than that!














(That would be one of those obnoxious brat moments....)


----------



## AK GSD

Happy First Birthday precious Halo! Thank you for a year of smiles









But Birthday Girl or not, NO more dangerous collar chewing


----------



## jesmagmisty

Happy first birthday Halo! Xander sends a big







to his "older" sister. He wishes he could be there for some of her adventures.


----------



## shilohsmom

Happy Birthday Halo!!! Hope you have a lot of fun today!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Happy Woofday Halo, you are a beautiful girl )))


----------



## doggonefool

Wow, are you sure that she's a year old already? She sure is pretty! Happy BDay, Halo


----------



## valleydog

HippY Happy Bday Halo!


----------



## gmcenroe

Happy Birthday Halo, this year flew by too fast. Great collection of pics throughout the year. 

Glenn


----------



## GSDLoverII

OMG, a year already!!! Where does the time go?
Happy Birthday Miss Halo, and MANY, MANY MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Happy, Happy Birthday Halo girl!


----------



## Jason L

Happy birthday kid!


----------



## wicked1996

Happy belated Birthday Halo!

Wow, I can't believe she's a year old already! It seems like it was only a couple of months ago that I was playing with her and watching her be a little imp!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Betty, she's STILL a little imp!







Sometimes she's an angel puppy, sometimes she's a devil puppy, but she's always tons of fun. She's a very sweet girl when she's not being a complete PITA, lol! Hard for us to believe she's already a year old, but she'll always be the pupster to me.


----------



## Branca's Mom

Happy Birthday! 

Some of those pics are just TOO adorable!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

pretty girl Halo ! I'm late to the game, sorry just seeing this post ! Boy time ges by too fast & them puppies grow up way too fast ! Seems like you just got her.

Them pics are wonderful.


----------



## Raziel

These are gorgeous pictures!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## JenM66

Where has the year gone?!!!!







beautiful!!!!


----------



## gsdlove212

HAppy birthday Halo....I can't believe I missed this thread!


----------

